# stock mag switch help



## jimjones3630 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, 

hope this is the right thread to find a mag d modified switch(or put a stock one back together). Got a kiu kit and when the stock mag switch came apart and I couldn't get it back together...perhaps there is a better switch available???Thanks


----------



## roadie (Feb 3, 2007)

Try this link :

http://www.theconsumerlink.com/Maglite/list/DCELLPARTS/101

hope i don have so much problem when i start to magmod next week ....


----------



## roadie (Feb 3, 2007)

ooops wrong link

http://www.cases4less.com/maglite/detail_mag_d_specs.html


----------



## Icarus (Feb 5, 2007)

Flashlight King also has them or pm cmacclel he should have plenty from his short D Maglite mods.


----------



## DonShock (Feb 5, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> ....the stock mag switch came apart and I couldn't get it back together.......


Does this help any? 

 Everything is in the correct assembly order.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 5, 2007)

DonShock said:


> Does this help any?
> 
> Everything is in the correct assembly order.




What a great picture and hopefully a great help! How bout a C-switch picture too?


----------



## DonShock (Feb 5, 2007)

Mirage_Man said:


> ..... How bout a C-switch picture too?


Your wish is my command! 

 Carefully pry the halves apart, those pins break easily.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 5, 2007)

DonShock said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> Carefully pry the halves apart, those pins break easily.



I know how these come apart. I just thought it'd be nice to have a thread where someone could come and look at the pictures. :rock:

Oh and yes do be careful prying them apart. A razor blade works quite well to split them apart, then a flat head screwdriver to get them the rest of the way. Just work on both sides equally.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks to all as they are very helpful. Jim


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for those pictures to DonShock. Amazing how many parts are in one of those switches!


----------

